# Epson P600 OpenDTG Printer Problems, Color Blending Issues



## TheOpenHand (Aug 17, 2019)

Hello!

My business partner and I decided to go in on a printer after simultaneously running two shirt stores online. We went with an OpenDTG Epson SureColor P600 printer a few weeks ago, and have successfully printed over 100 shirts on it until running out of white ink. During the first week of running the printer, we ran into the usual errors and have fixed them after hours of searching and diagnosing the problems ourselves. Now going into this weekend, we're having nothing but troubles with the printer.

As we started to run out of white ink, we noticed that the printer started blending colors together, or rather printing the wrong colors out. A colored design we originally had no problems with before started coming out yellow instead of pink. We assumed that the printer started substituting colors because there wasn't enough ink or that there wasn't enough pressure going through the nozzles. After getting more ink in (the same ink we used originally), the problem still persists. Not only is the printer printing out colors terribly, but the white is not coming out as well as it should, and even getting yellow mixed in when there shouldn't be any at all. 

We've already ran nozzle checks and head cleanings through the printer. We always do the standard maintenance of cleaning the print head and filling the pads with wet cap when finished using the printer at night. It definitely isn't a pretreatment issue as we used the same method during our run of over 100 shirts as mentioned before.

All the past solutions we've used that fixed issues in the past are simply not working. We're considering throwing in the towel and cutting our loses as orders are starting to backup on our stores. If anyone has any suggestions or helpful information with this type of printer, please do share! Anything is appreciated at this point.


----------



## AnACustomPrints (Dec 1, 2016)

P600 white ink problems
Leaning out of white ink can be caused by:
One or more white ink cartridges are plugging and allowing a minimal flow. There is a very small hole in the top left of the cartridge (internal) which plugs very easily, Next there is a metal panel that connects the lines to the Head dampener assembly
The white passages in that panel plug quite easily and causes reduced flow rate. Next, The head dampeners have a tendency to reduce flow rate. The first dampener is a red/white, usually OK
next dampener is a double white, usually the problem
The 4th white is up on the part of the unit that has the pincer assembly. It is the second usual cause.


All of these problems can be cured by cleaning. No need to buy new parts for a while. The cleaning process is not hard but it involves some understanding of how to milk and clean a dampener and the cartridges.


Often to help prevent these problems an elevation of the white ink source to about 8" above the cartridges will help;also, keep pressure on the white ink to somewhat force it trough the lines.
If you use bags, added air pressure works, many don't like this idea as they feel it introduces air into the cartridges, but we have no problems. Otherwise take rubber bands and continue to tighten as the ink level goes down. Don't let the ink level fall below 1/4 level.
The dampeners hold two ink sources. One has a short passage and the other has a long passage. It is the long passage that does most of the flow restriction. The white ink is just thicker(heavier) than the colors and the dampeners are not designed for this thicker, heavier liquid.
Also, running a print check will tell you which line is causing the problem.
When your run a print check and the platen come out the four whites will be:
Furthest out from the machine is LLK, next is LK, next is PK, next is C
LK is the white /red dampener
LLK/C is middle dampener usual problem
PK is last dampener near pincers.




Hope this makes some sense, This is quite difficult to explain in writing but one or more of these will solve your problem. They are all serviceable and you can figure it out with analyzation and practice These machines are actually quite simple once you become familiar with them


If you have any specific questions,contact us as we do not keep track of the forum on a regular basis. We were where you are several years ago with no help on the intricacies. Don't mind helping out.. Been there with orders building up and having to refund. Not a healthy situation.


----------



## SeeingDouble (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi, Did you ever figure this issue out? and do you have any photos of the problem?


----------

